# looking for rider or boat 2/17 perdido key



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Have a 24' cc, but the admiral doesnt want me going offshore solo.Wouldnt mind a rider or a ride on Sunday.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

probably not many people going out gona be bumpy
http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/GM/650.html


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, that's changed a bit since last time I looked at it. Was hoping it would lay down some.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

How much would you need in gas money? I've never been off shore therefore not much experience, but Im a quick learner


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

And I've got my own gear of course.


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry for not getting back, Idahoan. Forecast on Saturday looked ugly so didnt bother messing with the boat. Ended up being an OK day.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Joe Sixpack said:


> Sorry for not getting back, Idahoan. Forecast on Saturday looked ugly so didnt bother messing with the boat. Ended up being an OK day.


no problem, pm me if your going anytime this week im leaving town next week and would love to see whatit's like out there


----------

